# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder 10] Migration client/serveur -> web

## isabel01

Bonjour,

Je dois "webiser" une application client/serveur Powerbuilder 10/Oracle 9.
Est-il facile de transformer mes pages en pages web ? Les datawindows peuvent-ils tre rcuprs ? Quelles sont les limites ? Vaut-il mieux migrer d'abord sous Powerbuilder 11 ?
Quelle architecture me conseillez-vous ?
Merci  tous pour vos rponses !

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

Il existe des outils permettant de transformer  semi automatiquement  des applications C/S en application web. 
Sybase propose un plugin Appeon qui transforme un appli PB en appli JEE et PB11 permet de transformer une appli PB en appli .Net. Lavantage de ces outils cest quon continu  dvelopper en PB.

Lautre solution cest de tous r crire et si on veut utiliser les DataWindow on peut le faire en PB avec EAServeur, ou avec la DataWindow.net et Visual Studio.

Qui a essay ?

A+, Thig

----------


## ElRed

> Bonjour,
> Je dois "webiser" une application client/serveur Powerbuilder 10/Oracle 9.


bonjour, 

Tout dpend de ce que tu entends par "Webiser" une application ?

Il me semble qu'Appeon est un plug'in pour les navigateurs qui permet a ceux ci d'executer une application client/serveur Powerbuilder.
Ceci doit impliquer certaines contraintes (certains controles ne doivent pas passer, probleme de taille de l'appli qui est charg , Acces au ressource locale de la machine ... )
plus d'info ici
Il ne converti pas les fenetres de ton application en html/javascript.

Mais permet de se passer de l'installation sur le poste de l'utilisateur

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

En complment, quelques autres liens sur les outils:

http://www.sybase.com/products/development

sur Appeon :

http://europe.appeon.com/products/APB/information/

http://europe.appeon.com/products/AP...chitecture.jsp

et pb11

http://www.sybase.com/detail_list?id=106505

A+, Thig

----------

